# 1991 Club Car DS won't start



## Randy Decker (Jul 8, 2019)

Good Morning,
I have a 1991 Club Car DS that quits working. You press on the pedal and you can hear the solenoid click, but the starter does nothing. I can go across the solenoid and it will turn over. I've checked all 4 micro switches and they all are OK. Sometimes it will work OK, then all of the sudden, nothing. I had the starter/ generator tested, that's OK. I am thinking it's the solenoid, any ideas?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Using a volt meter, test voltage starter side of solenoid with pedal down (crank position). Should be within a few volts of battery static. It does sound like the solenoid is NG.

Of course, testing voltage to the solenoid energizing lead and solenoid ground are important!

I've attached a screen shot of the test procedure Kohler's bulletin regarding starter testing, which is helpful when diagnosing starters. While it does pertain to solenoid-shift starters, but the idea is the same for conventional...you need to be getting enough voltage on the far side of the solenoid. Always be on the lookout for look connections, especially grounds.


----------

